# PAMELA ANDERSON pleads to Uber/Lyft riders; "don't ride alone!" #metoo



## BurgerTiime

http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/

Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone

Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.

The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html

..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.

'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.

'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.

'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.

Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.

The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


----------



## Trump Economics

I love that she was honest and elaborated about her experience — it gives her voice weight.


----------



## bsliv

She felt uncomfortable. The driver didn't say anything wrong. He looked in his rear view mirror. Would she have been OK if there was no mirror? Could it be that the driver thought she was attractive? Could it be that she was wearing clothes to draw attention? I'd bet that if Shaquile O'Neal were in the back seat the driver would grab a glance. She was probably safer in the Uber than auditioning for a movie.


----------



## IERide

And yet thousands of parents send their children off in a strangers car every day, while Uber not only allows it, but seemingly encourages it based on the company’s continual inaction.


----------



## RedANT

How would that work with the "get fired for having someone else in your car" rule?


----------



## Uber's Guber

This is a desperate propaganda ad produced by the Cabbie Cartels who have seen their revenues drop in states where rideshare became legal. Not sure why the Cabbie Cartels thought it was a good idea to use an unwholesome woman to promote their propaganda however, and I wouldn’t be surprised if this hasbeen opportunist makes a porn sequel at a later date and promotes it on Twitter using hashtag #MeatTwo.


----------



## Trump Economics

Uber's Guber said:


> This is a desperate propaganda ad produced by the Cabbie Cartels who have seen their revenues drop in states where rideshare became legal. Not sure why the Cabbie Cartels thought it was a good idea to use an unwholesome woman to promote their propaganda however, and I wouldn't be surprised if this hasbeen opportunist makes a porn sequel at a later date and promotes it on Twitter using hashtag #MeatTwo.


Yes, you regurgitated your same text from yesterday when I posted something similar in NEWS. Not really sure I understand how the cabbie cartels are any different from Uber or Lyft at this point? Every PR response from them after a sexual assault does nothing to deviate from the fact that their own policies never change, that their background checks let criminals slip through the cracks, that passengers and drivers are being assaulted on a daily basis, and that they exploit their own workforce to the point of exhaustion (96% turnover) - to name only a few indiscretions.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Trump Economics said:


> Yes, you regurgitated your same text from yesterday when I posted something similar in NEWS. Not really sure I understand how the cabbie cartels are any different from Uber or Lyft at this point? Every PR response from them after a sexual assault does nothing to deviate from the fact that their own policies never change, that their background checks let criminals slip through the cracks, that passengers and drivers are being assaulted on a daily basis, and that they exploit their own workforce to the point of exhaustion (96% turnover) - to name only a few indiscretions.


Yes, I regurgitated the same text from the same story you regurgitated. To answer your question, the differences between the Cabbie Cartels and the Rideshare outfits is this: The Cabbie Cartels are the ones who are trying to hinder the growth of the Rideshare outfits through bogus disingenuous insincere propaganda. You think the Cabbie Cartels are suddenly more concerned about sexual assault then they are their loss of revenues? You think the Cabbie Cartels have never had an employee who didn't rape, assault, or attack a passenger? Are you in belief that the Cabbie Cartels are immune from a high turnover rate of employees? If you really believe your bu11$hit, I am curious to know how much rent you pay to exist under that rock you live under.


----------



## Trump Economics

BE YOUR OWN BOSS! Propaganda is rampant— I agree. 

Hinder growth? Uber and Lyft do that on their own just fine. 

Cabbie cartels are just as guilty as Uber and Lyft — you’re proving my point. 

And every time a driver makes less than minimum-wage, they’re thrown into survival mode. Think some of these assaults aren’t directly tied to mania, which occurred as a result of their less than minimum-wage earnings? 

I’ve cleared a patch of grass under my rock for you — have a seat.


----------



## heynow321

Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


That was the other bimbo. Jenny McCarthy


----------



## dirtylee

So looking in your rear view like a good driver is predatory??? 
GTFO with that bullshit.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

heynow321 said:


> That was the other bimbo. Jenny McCarthy


Oops!


----------



## Over/Uber

Trump Economics said:


> BE YOUR OWN BOSS! Propaganda is rampant- I agree.
> 
> Hinder growth? Uber and Lyft do that on their own just fine.
> 
> Cabbie cartels are just as guilty as Uber and Lyft - you're proving my point.
> 
> And every time a driver makes less than minimum-wage, they're thrown into survival mode. Think some of these assaults aren't directly tied to mania, which occurred as a result of their less than minimum-wage earnings?
> 
> I've cleared a patch of grass under my rock for you - have a seat.


Hmmm, do you smoke a special sort of grass that contributes to your rabbit trail form of logic? How the hell do you connect wage level and drivers in survival mode to mania that leads to sexual assault? WTH? Please enlighten.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Trump Economics said:


> BE YOUR OWN BOSS! Propaganda is rampant- I agree. Hinder growth? Uber and Lyft do that on their own just fine. Cabbie cartels are just as guilty as Uber and Lyft - you're proving my point. And every time a driver makes less than minimum-wage, they're thrown into survival mode. Think some of these assaults aren't directly tied to mania, which occurred as a result of their less than minimum-wage earnings? I've cleared a patch of grass under my rock for you - have a seat.


So, you willingly promote disingenuous Cabbie Cartel propaganda because you voluntarily chose to do a job in which you're only capable of earning a minimum wage and somehow that is going to turn you into a rapist? Ever heard of Harvey Weinstein or Bill Clinton? Predators come from all sorts of socioeconomic backgrounds, and you should be ashamed of yourself for implying that impoverished people are the only people capable of committing assaults. If you feel that you have those types of tendencies, then please do the world a favor and voluntarily exchange your rock habitat for a habitat that has bars around it.


----------



## Trump Economics

Over/Uber said:


> Hmmm, do you smoke a special sort of grass that contributes to your rabbit trail form of logic? How the hell do you connect wage level and drivers in survival mode to mania that leads to sexual assault? WTH? Please enlighten.


I don't pretend to understand the psychological motivations behind each incident - I wasn't there, but it's my belief that sustained levels of distress can inhibit your neocortex, the upper brain center responsible for rational and reflective decision making. From a psychological prospective, when a human feels angry or vulnerable, they're more likely to resort to impulsive or dangerous behavior. This, then, means there's a possibility of Uber or Lyft being a "trigger" in at least one assault - hence the statement. And if there's a possibility that something is true for one individual, it can be true for two, and so on. However, again, I could be wrong, because I haven't spoken to each individual and asked, "What were you feeling the moment prior to the assault while you were driving ... for Uber or Lyft."



Uber's Guber said:


> So, you willingly promote disingenuous Cabbie Cartel propaganda because you voluntarily chose to do a job in which you're only capable of earning a minimum wage and somehow that is going to turn you into a rapist? Ever heard of Harvey Weinstein or Bill Clinton? Predators come from all sorts of socioeconomic backgrounds, and you should be ashamed of yourself for implying that impoverished people are the only people capable of committing assaults. If you feel that you have those types of tendencies, then please do the world a favor and voluntarily exchange your rock habitat for a habitat that has bars around it.


That was impassioned - thank you. You're clearly feeling hurt from earlier, so I'm gonna let you sit with that emotion and breathe for a bit.


----------



## Leo1983

Uber's Guber said:


> This is a desperate propaganda ad produced by the Cabbie Cartels who have seen their revenues drop in states where rideshare became legal. Not sure why the Cabbie Cartels thought it was a good idea to use an unwholesome woman to promote their propaganda however, and I wouldn't be surprised if this hasbeen opportunist makes a porn sequel at a later date and promotes it on Twitter using hashtag #MeatTwo.


You're a creeper aren't you?



Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


Before you talk out your ass be sure you have the right 90s sex symbol.


----------



## Over/Uber

Trump Economics, oh my, by your logic, no Mc Donald's or Walmart customer is safe. And, people of means are never stressed enough to resort to impulsive or dangerous behavior.

Broad brush much?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


If vaccines actually work why are you worried about those that aren't vaccinated ?


----------



## Leo1983

uberdriverfornow said:


> If vaccines actually work why are you worried about those that aren't vaccinated ?


Because morons who don't get their kids vaccinated are going to start a plague.


----------



## bsliv

uberdriverfornow said:


> If vaccines actually work why are you worried about those that aren't vaccinated ?


I don't think there is a question on whether or not they work but whether or not they have unwanted side effects. I'm all for individual liberty. I'm all for uninformed people to make uniformed choices that effects their life. I'm not for anyone to make life or death choices for children based on unproven beliefs. Children are incapable of making informed decisions. When doubt arises, we have to trust the collective wisdom of tens of thousands of the most educated people who specialize in the field. The scientific method works. Beliefs don't go far toward solving the issue.


----------



## Trump Economics

Over/Uber said:


> Trump Economics, oh my, by your logic, no Mc Donald's or Walmart customer is safe. And, people of means are never stressed enough to resort to impulsive or dangerous behavior.
> 
> Broad brush much?





Over/Uber said:


> Trump Economics, oh my, by your logic, no Mc Donald's or Walmart customer is safe. And, people of means are never stressed enough to resort to impulsive or dangerous behavior.
> 
> Broad brush much?


I never said "assault" on another individual applies to a particular demographic - someone else did. I merely inferred that contributing circumstances in your life play can play a role when it comes to neurosis. Again, it's my belief that certain drivers may have been triggered by underlying causes such as "stress on the job." If you disagree, cool.


----------



## bsliv

Trump Economics said:


> I never said "assault" on another individual applies to a particular demographic - someone else did. I merely inferred that contributing circumstances in your life play can play a role when it comes to neurosis. Again, it's my belief that certain drivers may have been triggered by underlying causes such as "stress on the job." If you disagree, cool.


I believe the technical term is 'postal disorder'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uberdriverfornow said:


> If vaccines actually work why are you worried about those that aren't vaccinated ?


There are people with compromised immune systems for whom vaccines WON'T work, or they can't get vaccinations. Children with cancer, children on medications that compromise their immune systems. Old people whose immune systems don't work well are also vulnerable. For a vaccine to work your immune system has to work.

To protect them we need "herd immunity"--a high percentage of vaccinated, immune folks (who DO have a working immune system) who form a sort of protective barrier to stop the spread of the disease. If almost everyone is vaccinated and doesn't catch the disease a person who is at risk is unlikely to come into contact with an infected person as the disease can't travel through the population very easily.


----------



## Leo1983

bsliv said:


> I don't think there is a question on whether or not they work but whether or not they have unwanted side effects. I'm all for individual liberty. I'm all for uninformed people to make uniformed choices that effects their life. I'm not for anyone to make life or death choices for children based on unproven beliefs. Children are incapable of making informed decisions. When doubt arises, we have to trust the collective wisdom of tens of thousands of the most educated people who specialize in the field. The scientific method works. Beliefs don't go far toward solving the issue.


This reply deserves a medal.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I like Pam's new face. She's 75% asian now.


----------



## Leo1983

Don’t forget 63% silicone
But I do give her props for still being alive with all the coke she did back in the 90 s. 

Personally I like that she grew her hair back. She looked odd.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

bsliv said:


> She felt uncomfortable. The driver didn't say anything wrong. He looked in his rear view mirror.





dirtylee said:


> So looking in your rear view like a good driver is predatory???


In The Capital of Your Nation, we get these well known people all the time. You are going to look in the mirror if it is someone who is well known. It happens. If she does not want the driver to look at her, she should not be well-known.

She mentioned that she was in a "high-end", which I assume was Uber Black. Where was she? In some places that Uber offers Black, the regulations require that Uber use only licenced limousines and drivers for that level of service. In jurisdictions such as that, usually the limousine drivers must submit to law enforcement background checks.

Uber used to require L/BA/HA_ plates, here, for the District of Columbia, Maryland and Virginia, respectively, for Uber Black. It no longer does. Maryland and the District of Columbia require a special licence to drive a limousine; Virginia does not. You must submit to a law enforcement background check to receive those licences. The District of Columbia requires an FBI fingerprint check. When Uber Black launched here, and, it was the first Uber to show up here, the problems came from the drivers of vehicles with Virginia plates. Those were the only ones that had not been checked by law enforcement.


----------



## uberxcalgary

Why is it so hard for them to implement the checks?

Where I live. For anyone to drive Uber (x or higher, maybe even eats) they have to get a yearly PIC (police information check). Stating no criminal history. 

Perhaps it’s entirely different in the USA, but the police check required in my city (Calgary, AB, Canada) shows criminal history in the entire country. 

It’s a $30 check, which the driver covers. We all do it. No shortage of drivers here. 

Checks can only go so far though, no one is a criminal until they commit a crime/get caught. But you can’t tear down an entire system on the possibility of something happening. Otherwise no one would ever be able to leave a padded room for fear that something bad would happen. We all take our lives into our own hands everyday.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

uberxcalgary said:


> Why is it so hard for them to implement the checks?
> 
> Where I live. For anyone to drive Uber (x or higher, maybe even eats) they have to get a yearly PIC (police information check). Stating no criminal history.
> 
> Perhaps it's entirely different in the USA, but the police check required in my city (Calgary, AB, Canada) shows criminal history in the entire country.
> 
> It's a $30 check, which the driver covers. We all do it. No shortage of drivers here.
> 
> Checks can only go so far though, no one is a criminal until they commit a crime/get caught. But you can't tear down an entire system on the possibility of something happening. Otherwise no one would ever be able to leave a padded room for fear that something bad would happen. We all take our lives into our own hands everyday.


Canada has in general been more stringent on Uber requirements (Montreal case in point).


----------



## iheartuber

Why? Is Harvey Weinstein an Uber driver now?


----------



## Merc7186

How uncomfortable did the driver feel k ow that crabs can jump from seat to seat easily???


----------



## Cableguynoe

BurgerTiime said:


> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.


Thee Pamela Anderson in my car...
The one I fantasied about throughout my teenage years

The only reason I would never miss an episode of Baywatch.

She was in the cover of the first playboy magazine I remember getting my hands on..

Yeah, i would have looked. A lot!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

High priced prostitute, that has become brazen, callused, and bitter in her old age; yet, begging for attention. 

She's out of retirement for the time being.


----------



## Kodyhead

My background is clean and I stare and look at boobs all day


----------



## Cableguynoe

Leo1983 said:


> This reply deserves a medal.


or a badge



Kodyhead said:


> My background is clean and I stare and look at boobs all day


pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Kodyhead

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I like Pam's new face. She's 75% asian now.


Still has some catching up to do with Jenna jameson who looks like a fast and furious car with way too many spoilers



Cableguynoe said:


> pictures or it didn't happen


 I just stare, taking pictures would be rude lol


----------



## BrickCityGrl

The woman who posed nude for Playboy (where millions of strangers looked at her) and had a sex tape with her ex felt uncomfortable fully clothed in an Uber...ok


----------



## LA_Native

If she had data to back up her thoughts she may be on to something. But she's a blowhard looking for attention.


----------



## steveK2016

bsliv said:


> She felt uncomfortable. The driver didn't say anything wrong. He looked in his rear view mirror. Would she have been OK if there was no mirror? Could it be that the driver thought she was attractive? Could it be that she was wearing clothes to draw attention? I'd bet that if Shaquile O'Neal were in the back seat the driver would grab a glance. She was probably safer in the Uber than auditioning for a movie.


The difference between a compliment and sexual harrassment is how attractive the person is that's doing it.

That is the sad state of affairs in todays world. She feels unsafe because a driver, who was probably considered ugly by her standards was eying her. But if she was at some party and some billionaire playboy with abs of steel was staring at her, shed creme her panties.

It'll only get worse. Soon well need to carry pads of contracts that agree that if I offer a compliment, it wont be viewed as sexual assault.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I found the Uber driver. He's from Kazakhstan...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


You have to be kidding. The driver was, most likely, trying to figure out who you were and was no threat to you at all. You are a pubic figure remember.

This type if hysteria is uncalled for. You are yelling "fire" in a theater. Do you really need publicity that bad?.


----------



## SaintCl89

#metoo


----------



## Trunkcorpse

#hepC
Pamela Anderson
#metoo


----------



## LA_Native

steveK2016 said:


> The difference between a compliment and sexual harrassment is how attractive the person is that's doing it.


Chris Rockism


----------



## UbingInLA

If she sat in my car looking the way she does now, I'd probably say "Mrs Howell, I see you finally made it off the island."


----------



## empresstabitha

Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


For the life of me I can't stand anti-vaccers but yeah that's Jenny. Pamela is responsible for supporting PETA and their pet killing ways. They slaughter thousands of innocent pets a year and encourage their workers to steal pets so they can euthanize them.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

Sex crimes? like making a sex tape that underage minors can view and profiting from it? Like those kinds of sex crimes. she was in the real world for once and felt scared. pammy, if you cant handle th real world keep your pampered over inflated tatas out of it.


----------



## Drizzle

Another uber VIP here to complain about a $4 ride not tip and report the driver. I know the type. That's why I prefer deliveries.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Couldn't figure out what I wanted for my avatar until I read her concern. Thanks Pam!!
Maybe this could be the default avatar for new drivers on this forum.


----------



## SuzeCB

BrickCityGrl said:


> The woman who posed nude for Playboy (where millions of strangers looked at her) and had a sex tape with her ex felt uncomfortable fully clothed in an Uber...ok


2 exes... Tommy and Brett.


----------



## JimKE

I'm just so happy that this aging, yet incredibly talented "artist," was able to find work again. And working for a bunch of cab drivers...LMAO, and desperately trying to avoid commenting further.


Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Sex crimes? like making a sex tape that underage minors can view and profiting from it? Like those kinds of sex crimes. she was in the real world for once and felt scared. pammy, if you cant handle th real world keep your pampered over inflated tatas out of it.


OK, I failed. The tatas are NOT inflated -- they are plastic. Her lips, however, are inflatable. You can't see the valves, they're on the inside.

What a *****!


----------



## freeFromUber

bsliv said:


> She felt uncomfortable. The driver didn't say anything wrong. He looked in his rear view mirror. Would she have been OK if there was no mirror? Could it be that the driver thought she was attractive? Could it be that she was wearing clothes to draw attention? I'd bet that if Shaquile O'Neal were in the back seat the driver would grab a glance. She was probably safer in the Uber than auditioning for a movie.


The driver was probably trying to figure out if it was Pamela Anderson or not.....so he looked in the mirror...oh my God, someone call the cops! She has gotten a little long in the tooth, and plastic surgery has not been her friend....he probably couldn't believe how haggard she was...I'd probably look too.


----------



## Ribak

100% agree. The additional background checks would eliminate a large number of drivers.


----------



## freeFromUber

Trump Economics said:


> I love that she was honest and elaborated about her experience - it gives her voice weight.


I read your post and instantly knew you were from California....I don't know how.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Pamela Anderson shakes her titties for 20 years but now it's suddenly don't look at me I'm a powerful female smh old ****


----------



## Icecool

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


come on if pamela anderson was in the back seat . Everybody would have glance at her . The driver didnt do anything wrong just look . No harm done . Why is she catching an uber anyway . Im sure she got her own private driver. it just dosen't make sense . I like to see how much she got paid by The National Limousine Association for her acting .


----------



## pomegranite112

Huh you’d be crazy to not look back. It’s pamela anderson


----------



## Arb Watson

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Pam why didn't you take the bus?


----------



## br1anf

Leo1983 said:


> Because morons who don't get their kids vaccinated are going to start a plague.


And because the hipster ******s that are against vaccinations are likely those who don't bother with health insurance and doctor visits, leaving the rest of us to pay for the problems caused.


----------



## Agent037

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


isn't she hep c+from Tommy lee? Thanks but no thanx


----------



## REX HAVOC

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


She looks strikingly similar to Tammy Faye Baker.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Headline: "Pamela Anderson terrified when Uber driver realizes he is transporting Pamela Anderson, and looks at her"


----------



## UberBastid

Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


She should stick to what she does best.
Open the pie hole, and put it in my lap, and bob for apples. 
Hoe.
who cares what a high paid prostitute thinks.
who pays her for what she thinks


----------



## PickEmUp

Leo1983 said:


> Because morons who don't get their kids vaccinated are going to start a plague.





BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


When you see a train wreck, you're gonna stare. It human nature.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

uberxcalgary said:


> Why is it so hard for them to implement the checks?
> 
> Where I live. they have to get a yearly PIC (police information check). Stating no criminal history.
> 
> Perhaps it's entirely different in the USA, but the police check required in my city (Calgary, AB, Canada) shows criminal history in the entire country.
> 
> It's a $30 check, which the driver covers.
> 
> Checks can only go so far though, no one is a criminal until they commit a crime/get caught.


With the exception of New York City, Uber will pull out if any U.S. of A. jursidiction requires a law enforcement background check or a licence to drive TNC. In Texas, Austin and Houston required background checks. Uber pissed, wailed and moaned, but the Austin City officials stood firm. Uber then suggested a pebiscite. The Austin City officials agreed and *Scr*uber and *Gr*yft went out there and spent all of this money trying to buy the election. They FAILED. The plebiscite result was in favour of law enforcement background checks and licences. *Scr*uber and *Gr*yft pulled out, but, since the y could not buy the residents of Austin and could not buy the City Officials, they went to some other officials in Austin that *Scr*uber and *Gr*yft _could_ buy: the State Legislators (Austin is the State Capital). The Texas Legislature took away from the localities the right to regulate TNCs, despite that it was the expressed will of the people.

Cab and limousine drivers in Duh Kapitull Udda New Knighted Stakes Uh Murrica must have a special licence, must submit to an FBI fingerprint check upon initial licencing and every renwal (usually two years), must submit what is commonly called a "Police Clearance" from the District of Columbia as well as the equivalent from the state in which they live. If the TNCs had to submit to the same regulations as the people with whom they are competing, they could not compete. Uber and Lyft _*can not*_ compete in a fair market place.

Violent criminals have a high rate of recidivism. They want to keep anyone with a history of criminal violence out of this business, as it is not unlikely that a violent criminal will repeat his conduct.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Canada has in general been more stringent on Uber requirements (Montreal case in point).


Québec did compromise a bit with Uber, but, the drivers do have to get some sort of licence or law enforcement check. I forget what they must do, as the Montréal Boards have not had that much traffic, of late.



iheartuber said:


> Why? Is Harvey Weinstein an Uber driver now?


Do not laugh. When you consider what _*has*_ passed this private background "check" that Uber swears is so wonderful and thorough, I would not be surprised if he, Matt Lauer and any of these other members of the All Hands Club passed it.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> You have to be kidding. The driver was, most likely, trying to figure out who you were and was no threat to you at all. You are a *pubic* figure remember.


 (emphasis mine)

Freudian slip?



Ribak said:


> 100% agree. The additional background checks would eliminate a large number of drivers.


That might be why Uber and Lyft do not want them.



REX HAVOC said:


> She looks strikingly similar to Tammy Faye Baker.


Can she cry at will?


----------



## Chris1973

Sorry honey, you are not all that anymore and have not been for a long time. The fact that you are using Uber alone in the first place and do not have a gentleman or "handler" escorting you around speaks volumes. The poor driver was probably just playing the old, "Is IT a man or a woman" game in his head.


----------



## Nonya busy

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


I thought i was gonna read a post about Pamela complaining about low driver pay and telling riders to tip drivers.

What the hell was i thinking?



Chris1973 said:


> Sorry honey, you are not all that anymore and have not been for a long time. The fact that you are using Uber alone in the first place and do not have a gentleman or "handler" escorting you around speaks volumes. The poor driver was probably just playing the old, "Is IT a man or a woman" game in his head.


Get ready for more high maintenance, long wait time *****es looking at drivers suspiciously and ready to nit pic and 1 star about any little thing.


----------



## Bob Driver

I thought that you were supposed to look in the rearview mirror when driving along with the side mirrors?


----------



## Buckpasser

If I was driving and had to look at that Scary Face I would be very upset and would lose control and crash


----------



## Uber Crack

I liked her better in Bay Watch...
Badonkadonkadonk


----------



## NC252

I just see a washed up STD infected dumb bimbo so desperate for a gig that she has accepted the task of creating a false narrative of Uber drivers being rapist....women using their sex as a weapon is a long lived fad that needs to finally disappeare......


----------



## freddieman

She is a celebrity. Get off ur high horse....cuz she is not attractive to the discerning eye.


----------



## RamzFanz

Trump Economics said:


> I love that she was honest and elaborated about her experience - it gives her voice weight.


What?! She was uncomfortable, a celebrity, because he looked at her?! That's stupid. Her neurosis and paranoia have outgrown her lust of fame.



Uber's Guber said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this hasbeen opportunist makes a porn sequel at a later date and promotes it on Twitter using hashtag #MeatTwo.


That seriously made me guffaw.

I'm reintroducing guffaw to the world to supplant LOL.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Trump Economics said:


> BE YOUR OWN BOSS! Propaganda is rampant- I agree.
> 
> Hinder growth? Uber and Lyft do that on their own just fine.
> 
> Cabbie cartels are just as guilty as Uber and Lyft - you're proving my point.
> 
> And every time a driver makes less than minimum-wage, they're thrown into survival mode. Think some of these assaults aren't directly tied to mania, which occurred as a result of their less than minimum-wage earnings?
> 
> I've cleared a patch of grass under my rock for you - have a seat.


I'm trying.. I really am but I just can't take you seriously with that picture and name you have


----------



## llort

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Didn't this floosey complain in the 90s that Tommy Lee gave her hepatitis C? Who would ever even want to sleep with her after that? Now she claims she's cured. Whatever..

The real PSA should be about her, IMO. yuck, nasty.


----------



## circle1

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


People believe we are the equivalent of taxi cabs, limos. town cars or whatever . . . we are _N O T_.

Pamela Anderson; Call a town car service!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Can Hep C be transmitted by oral contact?
Asking for a friend.
There was this woman I dug about 18 years ago but her hep c was a deal breaker.


----------



## Uber's Guber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Can Hep C be transmitted by oral contact?


It is my understanding that you can indeed catch Hep C from swapping spit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber's Guber said:


> It is my understanding that you can indeed catch Hep C from swapping spit.


Watched my mentor die painfully from hep c generated liver cancer. He missed the interferon revolution by about 2 years.


----------



## Uber's Guber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Watched my mentor die painfully from hep c generated liver cancer. He missed the interferon revolution by about 2 years.


Sorry to hear that. Sad indeed!


----------



## goneubering

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


I would like to hear the driver's side of this story.



freeFromUber said:


> The driver was probably trying to figure out if it was Pamela Anderson or not.....so he looked in the mirror...oh my God, someone call the cops! She has gotten a little long in the tooth, and plastic surgery has not been her friend....he probably couldn't believe how haggard she was...I'd probably look too.


Good point.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Uber's Guber said:


> It is my understanding that you can indeed catch Hep C from swapping spit.


No hepatitis C you usually get from contaminated tattoo needles, or taking it up the ass.

So I wonder what kind of tattoo she got.


----------



## Sydney Uber

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


I guess we can trust the opinion of somebody who injected a substance which provided them with local facial paralysis. Someone with plenty to give!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Without exception, I try to be very accomodating to all my lucky riders, without fear or favour but, ...and I really hesitate to say this...but, if Ms Pamela Anderson gets into my vehicle again I would be seriously concerned, and I would want a buddy to back me up.

The last time this woman was in my car, I was of course, dressed in a dinner suit, and throughout the entire trip I felt her eyes undressing me. As if that wasn't enough, there were the constant little suggestive glances and the innuendos with "I'm famous, you know." And, "how would you like to earn a few extra bucks, handsome?"

OMG! It was so degrading! I felt so cheap! I sent through a report to Über of course, and thankfully, all future trips will categorically exclude Pamela and going forward Yasmine is mine.

So, all is good.

.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess we can trust the opinion of somebody who injected a substance which provided them with local facial paralysis. Someone with plenty to give!


You mean every single news anchor in the Western World?


----------



## RangerBella

Icecool said:


> come on if pamela anderson was in the back seat . Everybody would have glance at her . The driver didnt do anything wrong just look . No harm done . Why is she catching an uber anyway . Im sure she got her own private driver. it just dosen't make sense . I like to see how much she got paid by The National Limousine Association for her acting .


I figured she would be comfortable in the "back seat". Well......no......that was the "front seat" wasnt it? Folks.......just look at her.........this is what happens when you spend 16hrs a day in a tanning bed. Like bacon cooked in the microwave for 30 minutes. That driver was probably like....."Man.....if thats Pam Anderson, she looks like somethin's ass."


----------



## Nonya busy

circle1 said:


> People believe we are the equivalent of taxi cabs, limos. town cars or whatever . . . we are _N O T_.
> 
> Pamela Anderson; Call a town car service!!


Right, cheap trash spend $2 then give driver hell over it. Cheap Pax like that pisses me off like no other!!



RangerBella said:


> I figured she would be comfortable in the "back seat". Well......no......that was the "front seat" wasnt it? Folks.......just look at her.........this is what happens when you spend 16hrs a day in a tanning bed. Like bacon cooked in the microwave for 30 minutes. That driver was probably like....."Man.....if thats Pam Anderson, she looks like somethin's ass."


Yes he was looking thinking "dam that bich got ugly"


----------



## UberBastid

Another Uber Driver said:


> Can she cry at will?


Of course
Just don't pay her.
That's how you make a hormone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberBastid said:


> Of course
> Just don't pay her.
> That's how you make a hormone.


How do you get a horticulture?

Take her to the Smithsonian.


----------



## getnada.com

She's just a big dum dum who's looking for attention wherever she can get it from.


----------



## Sydney Uber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You mean every single news anchor in the Western World?


Yep, them too! But they read from a script mainly


----------



## Ribak

goneubering said:


> I would like to hear the driver's side of this story.


He was just looking at the Kentucky Fried Chicken meal she was eating in the back.


----------



## Mole

This woman is just full of BS and herself.


----------



## Oscar Levant

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


It's no better or worse than it always has been since the beginning of time when people hired people to drive them around Google taxi and sexual assault and Watch What Happens


----------



## SurgeWarrior

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Sorry Pam..for $.88 a mile, this is what you get! btw: big fan of your Tommy Lee video!


----------



## JimKE

goneubering said:


> I would like to hear the driver's side of this story.


I would too, but you know what? Pamela Anderson is SO OLD NEWS that I bet the driver didn't have a clue who she was!

Don't forget -- her last regular TV show was almost 20 years ago, and she's done nothing significant since. And that assumes you consider Baywatch "significant!" Lmao. So the driver would have to have been a fan for a long damn time.

He probably thought she was just some old broad trying to remain attractive with the assistance of modern medicine and pharmacology. And actually, if that's what he thought, he was more on-point than her comments were.


----------



## MercDuke

SHE'S A P.O.S. WASHED UP HOLLY-NOTHING! I can't even name anything she has been in other than Bay Watch and Kid Rocks asshole?! Why do people like this get to comment on anything? She has one weird ride and all the Uber Drivers are weird? WTF?


----------



## Side Hustle

Disgusted Driver said:


> Pamela Anderson deserves a special place in hell for her stand on vaccinations. Her most famous quote was "my son is all the science I need" just proves how ignorant she is. She has the blood of children on het hands for encouraging parents to not vaccinate their kids. So when she starts shilling about not taking uber or whatever I say to her shut your pie hole.


My son became autistic after his measles mumps rubella (mmr) shot. He was bilingual before the shot now barely talks and he can't read or write. I spent my entire nest egg trying to cure him, and now live in the glamorous world of ride share and delivery. Vaccines can destroy families. So frankly sir, you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## mach7

More anti-male misandrist propaganda. They target uber/lyft drivers because it's a mostly male occupation. Soon it will be illegal to talk to a woman you don't know.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Side Hustle said:


> My son became autistic after his measles mumps rubella (mmr) shot. He was bilingual before the shot now barely talks and he can't read or write. I spent my entire nest egg trying to cure him, and now live in the glamorous world of ride share and delivery. Vaccines can destroy families. So frankly sir, you don't know what your talking about.


I am very sorry to hear about your son and understand where you are coming from. I don't know anything about raising any autistic child but I do know a little about the science behind the research. The only person who was ever able to prove a link between vaccines and autism faked his research. There is no doubt that there had been a rise in autism but there is no proof that vaccines or the mercury preservative that was used has any relationship to autism. There are however quite a few children who have died from preventable diseases.


----------



## Nonya busy

Ribak said:


> He was just looking at the Kentucky Fried Chicken meal she was eating in the back.


Can u imagine being the poor driver accused by that old hag? He should be able to press charges on that ugly *****.


----------



## luvgurl22

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Same could be said for taxis,limos, & /or any drive service.She needs to hush up.With as much cleavage as she shows, plus the fact that she is so well known, I am pretty sure every man she comes across oogles her."S**t starter".


----------



## Nonya busy

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your son and understand where you are coming from. I don't know anything about raising any autistic child but I do know a little about the science behind the research. The only person who was ever able to prove a link between vaccines and autism faked his research. There is no doubt that there had been a rise in autism but there is no proof that vaccines or the mercury preservative that was used has any relationship to autism. There are however quite a few children who have died from preventable diseases.


Of course they will say he faked his research.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi

Unbelievable. A Celebrity Idiot, who thrives on attention, felt uncomfortable because the driver looked in the rear-view mirror. What was he supposed to do, Fake Fun Bags, pretend he didn't recognise you when you crave being recognised for a living?? I treat anybody "famous" as if they are not. They get more than their fair share of attention already.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I think it Natural that any Driver would sneak a peak at a Celebrity especially one as attractive as Pamela Anderson. But I can see no reason why we not support Finger Print and background checks.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


How did the #metoo movement end up with this cum dumpster as their spokes person?


----------



## Dinoberra

Still safer than a taxi cab ever was.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Dinoberra said:


> Still safer than a taxi cab ever was.


Over 1000 sexual assaults in rideshare vehicles. Try again.http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Ribak

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Over 1000 sexual assaults in rideshare vehicles. Try again.http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


100% by current and former Taxi drivers.


----------



## Dinoberra

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Over 1000 sexual assaults in rideshare vehicles. Try again.http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Sooooo you just pulled 1000 out of thin air... 346 is a far cry from 1000 and that's the world over. I can only imagine how many more illegal cabbies have done worse because they have no evidence to prosecute. With uber drivers are held accountable and unwarranted stops are documented making it easier to have justice served.


----------



## bsliv

Five billion rides given.


----------



## Kodyhead

llort said:


> Didn't this floosey complain in the 90s that Tommy Lee gave her hepatitis C? Who would ever even want to sleep with her after that? Now she claims she's cured. Whatever..
> 
> The real PSA should be about her, IMO. yuck, nasty.


Shotgun!!!!!



circle1 said:


> People believe we are the equivalent of taxi cabs, limos. town cars or whatever . . . we are _N O T_.
> 
> Pamela Anderson; Call a town car service!!


In her defense I think she implied she ordered luxury or select



JimKE said:


> I would too, but you know what? Pamela Anderson is SO OLD NEWS that I bet the driver didn't have a clue who she was!
> 
> Don't forget -- her last regular TV show was almost 20 years ago, and she's done nothing significant since. And that assumes you consider Baywatch "significant!" Lmao. So the driver would have to have been a fan for a long damn time.
> 
> He probably thought she was just some old broad trying to remain attractive with the assistance of modern medicine and pharmacology. And actually, if that's what he thought, he was more on-point than her comments were.


She is a big animal activist I think, I would show up wearing a fur coat, eating veal with a knife and fork made from elephant tusks


----------



## saucy05

If I had a daughter I definitely would not late her take uber at night. Cause there are too many weirdos out there. If I was a girl and a driver keeps staring at me through the rearview mirror I would feel uncomfortable too. 

If you like a chick then let it be known. Don't creep them out just by staring.


----------



## UberCheese

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Why would an old woman with more seams (surgical scars) than a rag doll think someone is stalking her? Many surgeries as these people have, you never know a doctor may have forgot a scalpel up her


----------



## 2Cents




----------



## Nonya busy

mach7 said:


> More anti-male misandrist propaganda. They target uber/lyft drivers because it's a mostly male occupation. Soon it will be illegal to talk to a woman you don't know.


It virtually is illegal already.


----------



## Retired Senior

steveK2016 said:


> The difference between a compliment and sexual harrassment is how attractive the person is that's doing it.
> 
> That is the sad state of affairs in todays world. She feels unsafe because a driver, who was probably considered ugly by her standards was eying her. But if she was at some party and some billionaire playboy with abs of steel was staring at her, shed creme her panties.
> 
> It'll only get worse. Soon well need to carry pads of contracts that agree that if I offer a compliment, it wont be viewed as sexual assault.


Back in the 1980s I used to attend weekly meetings of the Westport Ct singles group. After a few months of listening to divorced women and men ***** and moan I went home and wrote a contract form for singles to fill out before the first date. Space for I.D. of both parties, their aims and expectations of this date. Sexual conduct.... what was allowed and not allowed. Safe words (if "STOP", or "NO" was not enough). It was only 2 pages long... I handed them out at the next meeting and people ripped into me. Such a contract would take the "spontaneity" out of the date. The contract implied that sexual contact of some degree was expected, blah, blah, blah.

No one was willing to admit that the whole point of the Westport Single's Group was to meet other singles in the area and hook up and get laid. Other guys said I was "weird" .... I said "f**k it" and stopped attending. I probably should have continued... there was a lot I could have learned from the older people who attended, but I was a relatively young hot head....

I do agree totally that a young attractive person would not be as offensive as an old fart doing the same thing. These angry people doing all the "me-too"ing need to think before tweeting!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Ribak said:


> 100% by current and former Taxi drivers.


**** You, buddy!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Poor old Pammy now looks like a she's a suitable "ugger" to reprise the Bette Davis role in 'Whatever happened to Baby Jane'.
If any of you want to own up to currently bedding her, I'll take that as proof positive that, yes - a man can get that drunk.


----------



## uberdudelove

goneubering said:


> I would like to hear the driver's side of this story.
> 
> Good point.


Might have needed to look for traffic behind him to change lanes


----------



## UberMaineiac

Fame comes with many advantages and disadvantages! And premiere is under the same safety scrutiny as UberX. What would of happened if the next intoxicated person that passes out isn’t “checked” on? Riders need to not worry about every driver being that bad egg... poor judgement is made in all aspects of life. Just be safe.


----------



## llort

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> How did the #metoo movement end up with this cum dumpster as their spokes person?


Whatever you do, don't put this search phrase into google .. _pam anderson sex tape
_
If you do, her ride-share PSA becomes totally meaningless and laughable, and 'cheap ride' has a brand new meaning.


----------



## UberBastid

llort said:


> Whatever you do, don't put this search phrase into google .. _pam anderson sex tape
> _
> If you do, her ride-share PSA becomes totally meaningless and laughable, and 'cheap ride' has a brand new meaning.


Up until recently she has not been a cheap ride. But, the shine is offa the hood. There is a lot of miles on that ride, and no amount of detailing or fresh coat of wax is going to make much of a difference.
She's just been rode hard and put away wet too many times.


----------



## mach7

It's funny how a lot of washed up actresses tend to become all feminazi all of a sudden. Ashley Judd is a good example. 
Using their looks to advance their career and when that runs out then they switch to full man hating feminist mode.


----------



## Dave609

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


like someone would be interested in that hepc *****?? lmao


----------



## llort

Dave609 said:


> like someone would be interested in that hepc *****?? lmao


Right, women like this want it both ways. They want to act and dress like porn stars, sleep with whomever whenever, then pretend they are virginal victims that need protection against ride-share drivers. I doubt even a rapist would want that leather-faced gramma. She's 20 years past her expiration date and delusional if she believes anyone is thinking about wanting to sleep with her.


----------



## Red Leader

Pammy is kinda skanky.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

uberdudelove said:


> Might have needed to look for traffic behind him to change lanes


Yeah, with her in the car, he sure as heck is no longer in the fast lane.

.


----------



## Haskel45

Merc7186 said:


> How uncomfortable did the driver feel k ow that crabs can jump from seat to seat easily???


----------



## uberdavid

Yes that's her !

I believe the driver was the one who was worried !!!


----------



## K-pax

dirtylee said:


> So looking in your rear view like a good driver is predatory???
> GTFO with that bullshit.


That's what I was thinking. Not only do I survey the mirrors like one is supposed to behind the wheel but I'll periodically survey the situation in the back seat if the pax are intoxicated to make sure things are ok... esp if that pax looks like a potential puker. It could also be that the driver was trying to figure out if the pax is famous and who they are. I don't think it's a bad idea for women to be paired up, but he personal story is a bit rediculous (more ammo for needing a dash cam, if people think checking the reqr view mirrors behind the wheel, like the law tells you to, is creeper activity).


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

BurgerTiime said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/01/09/pam-anderson-dont-uber-lyft-alone-ride-hail-app/
> 
> Pamela Anderson is pleading with you all -- if you're gonna ride Uber/Lyft, keep an eye out and don't do it alone
> 
> Pamela doubled down on her apprehension for ride-hail apps like Uber and Lyft ... claiming they're a haven for predators. She went on "TMZ Live" Tuesday to promote the buddy system.
> 
> The model-turned-actress spoke to DailyMail.com http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...derson-describes-uncomfortable-Uber-ride.html
> 
> ..exclusively on Tuesday to reveal how vulnerable she felt when she took an Uber for the first time by herself.
> 
> 'I was very uncomfortable even though it was the premiere class, which is supposedly the best.
> 
> 'I was in a long evening gown and could see him staring at me in the mirror and over his shoulder.
> 
> 'It was very uncomfortable, very late and a long ride home. It made me think of vulnerable young girls alone late at night after a few drinks,' she said.
> 
> Her discomfort prompted her to share a PSA for the National Limousine Association's latest campaign to implement more rigorous checks on drivers.
> 
> The campaign demands that drivers have to pass a fingerprint test to rule them out for having criminal histories which include sexual crimes before they are allowed to accept passengers.


Hmm, I've experienced Sexually inappropriate behavior /harassment from riders/passengers numerous times that would've sent Ms Pamela flying out the roof....How bout my safety as a driver and Background checks on all riders/passengers!


----------



## Homebrand Taxi

llort said:


> Right, women like this want it both ways. They want to act and dress like porn stars, sleep with whomever whenever, then pretend they are virginal victims that need protection against ride-share drivers. I doubt even a rapist would want that leather-faced gramma. She's 20 years past her expiration date and delusional if she believes anyone is thinking about wanting to sleep with her.


Pretty enormously, bigly, generalisations there. Both about women and why rape is committed. I think not ALL women want it both ways*. More like those who are suffering the effects of Botox leaking from your face into the brain who have made a career of being a tacky sex-gopher (as opposed to sex-kitten).

*Supernaut's "I Like It Both Ways" was a controversial hit in Australia that would have probably resulted in radio stations in some parts of the U.S being burnt to the ground for playing it. The portrait it paints of Johnny (there is a Ph.D thesis waiting to be written on the significance of Johnny in the history of rock and roll) is both disturbing and fascinating.


----------



## UberLaLa

The more I think about this video, the more I think it is irresponsible and off target. Much of what that driver does many legit Uber drivers do. Sensationalism at best...


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Pretty enormously, bigly, generalisations there. Both about women and why rape is committed. I think not ALL women want it both ways*. More like those who are suffering the effects of Botox leaking from your face into the brain who have made a career of being a tacky sex-gopher (as opposed to sex-kitten).
> 
> *Supernaut's "I Like It Both Ways" was a controversial hit in Australia that would have probably resulted in radio stations in some parts of the U.S being burnt to the ground for playing it. The portrait it paints of Johnny (there is a Ph.D thesis waiting to be written on the significance of Johnny in the history of rock and roll) is both disturbing and fascinating.


Johnny B Goode
or 
Johnny D' Badde ?

.


----------



## hfreeman17

IERide said:


> And yet thousands of parents send their children off in a strangers car every day, while Uber not only allows it, but seemingly encourages it based on the company's continual inaction.


Agreed 100%. NYC parents do this every day.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi

Who is John Galt? said:


> Johnny B Goode
> or
> Johnny D' Badde ?
> 
> .


From Johnny B. Goode, to Supernaut's Johnny to the Johnny with the drinking problem the Fine Young Cannibals sang of, Johnny in the history of rock has a long and interesting history.


----------



## Potsy

Maybe she is racially prejudiced as a lot of drivers are from "sh#####e" countries.


----------



## Drizzle

With Uber VIPs like her all drivers should have cameras to protect themselves from false accusations and to cover the cost start charging more. Did the driver really look back in the rear view mirror its her ***** words against his. Plus if you had a camera theres a possibility of the footage becoming a sex tape w her in the car. lol what a ho.


----------



## OoberrVegas

No one was staring at this blonde baseball glove.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

RedANT said:


> How would that work with the "get fired for having someone else in your car" rule?


Good question. I'd like to have my husband accompany me on some nights... I have picked up some rather weird folks (as you all have, I'm sure). So yeah. It works both ways. Poor Pam was creeped out. I've been creeped out too. You just deal with it. (Isn't she used to be stared at by now?)


----------



## Tim Larson

bsliv said:


> She felt uncomfortable. The driver didn't say anything wrong. He looked in his rear view mirror. Would she have been OK if there was no mirror? Could it be that the driver thought she was attractive? Could it be that she was wearing clothes to draw attention? I'd bet that if Shaquile O'Neal were in the back seat the driver would grab a glance. She was probably safer in the Uber than auditioning for a movie.


You just don't get it. There is glancing once or twice to make sure your passeger is OK, and then there is ogling a good looking girl in a revealing dress. As a driver, ogling of any kind is not OK. It is rude, sexist, and unprofessional, but enough about you.


----------



## bsliv

Tim Larson said:


> You just don't get it. There is glancing once or twice to make sure your passeger is OK, and then there is ogling a good looking girl in a revealing dress. As a driver, ogling of any kind is not OK. It is rude, sexist, and unprofessional, but enough about you.


You did very good in attacking the messenger instead of the message. Talk about an ignorant a--hole. I asked 3 questions, which you avoided. Here are some more. Was "ogling" mentioned somewhere? Why would someone wear a revealing dress? Could it be to try to attract attention? How rude is it to try to disparage a person instead of an idea? Would it be OK to glance at Betty White but not Pam Anderson? I suggested one might look at a not so good looking basketball player. Who's being the sexist here?


----------



## UberBastid

bsliv said:


> You did very good in attacking the messenger instead of the message. Talk about an ignorant a--hole. I asked 3 questions, which you avoided. Here are some more. Was "ogling" mentioned somewhere? Why would someone wear a revealing dress? Could it be to try to attract attention? How rude is it to try to disparage a person instead of an idea? Would it be OK to glance at Betty White but not Pam Anderson? I suggested one might look at a not so good looking basketball player. Who's being the sexist here?


Careful now.
You are going against the current social tides against male humans.
ALL men are rapists. All men are rude, sexist and unprofessional. 
It is hard wired and needs to be neutered early in their lives.


----------



## metal_orion

Sometimes when I greet late at night a female passenger and I hear no reply back I am even afraid to look at my rear view mirror because of their paranoia of them thinking I'm a sexual predator. I'm here trying to do my ****ing job. I have no intention to get intimate with you nor risk my job and income.


----------



## UberBastid

metal_orion said:


> Sometimes when I greet late at night a female passenger and I hear no reply back I am even afraid to look at my rear view mirror because of their paranoia of them thinking I'm a sexual predator. I'm here trying to do my &%[email protected]!*ing job. I have no intention to get intimate with you nor risk my job and income.


You should apologize for being male. Right off the top. And ask if she'd like to reorder a car with a female driver; no charge cancel because it's not her fault you are a hate filled, aggressive, rapist.


----------



## Monkchoi

Now I have to be apprehensive when I need to check my six because I don’t want to get rear ended? B.S. - it’s my car and I can look around however I want! On the flip side, if a person is not comfortable with ride sharing, don’t get in one! No one is forcing their hand.


----------



## at-007smartLP

cant even look at an retired senior citizen porn chick thru the rear view? geez

fingerprints won't solve anything lawyers & doctors arent rushing to drive alcoholics, junkies, & prostitutes around for $4 an hour or a 1971 minimum fare...

so you get the immigrants, seniors, & desperate unemployable no one else wants 96% of the time..

she was in a black, pool which you should opt out of or x you kinda deserve whatever you get if you dont hand the driver least a 5 upon entry....

shes so happy with the price she misses the hidden cams/mics for upskirt vids cuz these guys gotta make a living, heres an idea hire a friend/family/ professional driver that has a partition if you dont want the help whose using their personal vehicle to transport you about safely to look at a famous person who he probably jerked off to multiple times in life, watching her get effed & suck Tommy lee, bret michaels and however many pornos shes took D to the grill piece in & profited greatly from.... longer than she likes cuz he doesn't happen to be her type

or you know just say your feeling a little uncomfortable/sick please drop me off nearest safe spot while you order another uber black baller


----------



## Tim Larson

bsliv said:


> You did very good in attacking the messenger instead of the message. Talk about an ignorant a--hole. I asked 3 questions, which you avoided. Here are some more. Was "ogling" mentioned somewhere? Why would someone wear a revealing dress? Could it be to try to attract attention? How rude is it to try to disparage a person instead of an idea? Would it be OK to glance at Betty White but not Pam Anderson? I suggested one might look at a not so good looking basketball player. Who's being the sexist here?


Obviously no hope here! I was just trying to explain what I hope is professionally standard for our trade.



Monkchoi said:


> Now I have to be apprehensive when I need to check my six because I don't want to get rear ended? B.S. - it's my car and I can look around however I want! On the flip side, if a person is not comfortable with ride sharing, don't get in one! No one is forcing their hand.


I have to imagine that your riders are anxiously awaiting the autonomous uber and lyft vehicles coming soon. I too was wondering why she doesn't take limo's where a driver can get fired for making the Celebs. uncomfortable.



metal_orion said:


> Sometimes when I greet late at night a female passenger and I hear no reply back I am even afraid to look at my rear view mirror because of their paranoia of them thinking I'm a sexual predator. I'm here trying to do my &%[email protected]!*ing job. I have no intention to get intimate with you nor risk my job and income.


I have a hunch these customers are happy to have you as a driver, you at least understand their fears. Keep on being nice, you are helping us all.


----------



## bsliv

Tim Larson said:


> Obviously no hope here! I was just trying to explain what I hope is professionally standard for our trade.


That's strange coming from a rude sexist. Perhaps you should try professionalism when attempting to explain your position.


----------



## driver85

Trump Economics said:


> I love that she was honest and elaborated about her experience - it gives her voice weight.


All he has to do is watch her movies. Trust me she isn't a saint.


----------



## Urbanappalachian

A haven for "predators"!? How about a haven for temptresses!!!??? A lot of these phony hookers actually find it offensive if they couldn't get a man to flirt with them! They start thinking something must be wrong with them! For chrissakes! And Pam? Are you kidding me? If it wasn't for guys having cocks, she wouldn't even be in the position she was PLACED in!


----------



## driver85

Pam Anderson has been really strange ever since she got into a relationship with that Rabbi. She has been trying to act all moral.


----------



## Monkchoi

In response to autonomous vehicles, Nothing I can do about it and so I could care less. I focus on the present and go about my life not walking on egg shells trying to “make people feel comfortable”. Nothing I can do to assuage people’s insecurities. The sooner we all learn that we can’t please everyone, the better our lives will be. My priority is to get from point A to point B safely and making money for my family. My thoughts on how the ride went is contingent upon the route and how safe the ride went. That’s it!


----------



## Urbanappalachian

She needs to get her *****mones checked!



driver85 said:


> Pam Anderson has been really strange ever since she got into a relationship with that Rabbi. She has been trying to act all moral.


----------



## Nenee

As a female driver its not uncommon to have female passengers often tell me that they r glad to have a fermale driver. Whether real or not, the complaints i've heard from lady paxs regarding male drivers are as follows (in no particular order) ... 
- creapy, made me feel uncomfortable
- wouldn't stop looking at me
- asking too many personal/private questions
- talking in sexual inuendo
- trying to ask me out/get my #

One time i came across a young girl in Brickell, i circled bk after noticing she was in tears . She said that her phone had died n had negotiated cash payment w an Uber driver. Once in his car he apparently asked for sexual favor as a way of payment for taking her home. She ended up getting out of the car as soon as she could. She was very shaken up. I offered my phone so she could call for help and stayed w her until her mom showed up to pick her up. 

While most drivers are out to mk a decent living, every now and then a bad apple ruins it for everyone else. Nowadays i always encorage ladies to ALWAYS carry an external power-bank when they go out and to avoid Ubering alone, specially if they' have been drinking.


----------



## LA_Native

Sticks and stones...


----------



## Nonya busy

Nenee said:


> As a female driver its not uncommon to have female passengers often tell me that they r glad to have a fermale driver. Whether real or not, the complaints i've heard from lady paxs regarding male drivers are as follows (in no particular order) ...
> - creapy, made me feel uncomfortable
> - wouldn't stop looking at me
> - asking too many personal/private questions
> - talking in sexual inuendo
> - trying to ask me out/get my #
> 
> One time i came across a young girl in Brickell, i circled bk after noticing she was in tears . She said that her phone had died n had negotiated cash payment w an Uber driver. Once in his car he apparently asked for sexual favor as a way of payment for taking her home. She ended up getting out of the car as soon as she could. She was very shaken up. I offered my phone so she could call for help and stayed w her until her mom showed up to pick her up.
> While most drivers are out to mk a decent living, every now and then a bad apple ruins it for everyone else. Nowadays i always encorage ladies to ALWAYS carry an external power-bank when they go out and to avoid Ubering alone, specially if they' have been drinking.


The flip side of that is men being falsely accused of women. Almost every male driver will be falsely accused or threatened by a woman at some point if they continue driving. But, when bad stuff happens to men it's no big deal.

Also, in the past it used to be ok to flirt with a woman. You would tell her she looks nice and ask for her number. Now that's considered sexual harassment.


----------



## Dinoberra

Nenee said:


> As a female driver its not uncommon to have female passengers often tell me that they r glad to have a fermale driver. Whether real or not, the complaints i've heard from lady paxs regarding male drivers are as follows (in no particular order) ...
> - creapy, made me feel uncomfortable
> - wouldn't stop looking at me
> - asking too many personal/private questions
> - talking in sexual inuendo
> - trying to ask me out/get my #
> 
> One time i came across a young girl in Brickell, i circled bk after noticing she was in tears . She said that her phone had died n had negotiated cash payment w an Uber driver. Once in his car he apparently asked for sexual favor as a way of payment for taking her home. She ended up getting out of the car as soon as she could. She was very shaken up. I offered my phone so she could call for help and stayed w her until her mom showed up to pick her up.
> 
> While most drivers are out to mk a decent living, every now and then a bad apple ruins it for everyone else. Nowadays i always encorage ladies to ALWAYS carry an external power-bank when they go out and to avoid Ubering alone, specially if they' have been drinking.


Technically she wasn't ubering though...



Nonya busy said:


> The flip side of that is men being falsely accused of women. Almost every male driver will be falsely accused or threatened by a woman at some point if they continue driving. But, when bad stuff happens to men it's no big deal.
> 
> Also, in the past it used to be ok to flirt with a woman. You would tell her she looks nice and ask for her number. Now that's considered sexual harassment.


It's only cool if she shows some form of choosing signs, if she's just being nice because you said hello, or is giving short 1 word answers, she's not choosing by talking to you she's just being nice. Losers get them confused and in their lusty state come off creepy. If a passenger makes a pass you'll know it, besides if she's interested give her your number, don't ask for hers.


----------



## Nonya busy

Dinoberra said:


> Technically she wasn't ubering though...
> 
> It's only cool if she shows some form of choosing signs, if she's just being nice because you said hello, or is giving short 1 word answers, she's not choosing by talking to you she's just being nice. Losers get them confused and in their lusty state come off creepy. If a passenger makes a pass you'll know it, besides if she's interested give her your number, don't ask for hers.


I understand, but a woman can flirt than over react if you ask for her number. My point is, sexual harassment is real but false claims and over reacting to small advances needs to stop. It ok to just say no and not get offended.


----------



## Retired Senior

This just popped up in my e-mail today. I had gone at least 2 weeks ignoring this site. 2 many important issues like negotiations with the condo association and insurance companies to repair/replace roof after storm 3 weeks ago. Also trying to be knowledgeable in negotiating Medicare plan.

I have learned a few things in the past 18 months of driving for UBER. Number one, keep all pax in the rear seat if possible. Tell them that it is a safety issue - helps promote driver visibility re dangers from the right of the car.

2) If you have a tablet pc as well as a smart phone use the tablet as a dash cam. No need to re-invent the wheel! Check out the website Daily Roads Voyager.

3) Silence can be uncomfortable. "Small talk" can be dangerous. Play the radio, even if it is just a talk show... I like to use Laura Anne Ingraham, she is entertaining while being full of shit. If Kim Komando is on I'll listen to her. Occasionally I learn something useful!

4) DO NOT OFFER CANDY OR ANYTHING EDIBLE TO THE PAX. Offer water only in closed sealed bottles. You do not want the Pax to blame something you gave him or her if Pax comes down with the flu - or anything else.

5) Summer is coming. Bathing suits are a reality. Don't let your hormones do you in!!! Stay away from beach pax if you can't deal with it. Plenty of urban city pax to keep one busy. Don't worry about the people on the beach getting home after turning red as a boiled lobster... I'm all over it!

Finally, I like Kid Rock. Pam Anderson - not so much. Pam's telling girls to be wary when using rideshare is - at its core - good advice. Back in the 60s I used to hitch-hike a lot. I was always wary of the driver, and ready to fling open the car door.


----------



## UberCheese

I'm gay and notice women feel im like this too.



Nenee said:


> As a female driver its not uncommon to have female passengers often tell me that they r glad to have a fermale driver. Whether real or not, the complaints i've heard from lady paxs regarding male drivers are as follows (in no particular order) ...
> - creapy, made me feel uncomfortable
> - wouldn't stop looking at me
> - asking too many personal/private questions
> - talking in sexual inuendo
> - trying to ask me out/get my #
> 
> One time i came across a young girl in Brickell, i circled bk after noticing she was in tears . She said that her phone had died n had negotiated cash payment w an Uber driver. Once in his car he apparently asked for sexual favor as a way of payment for taking her home. She ended up getting out of the car as soon as she could. She was very shaken up. I offered my phone so she could call for help and stayed w her until her mom showed up to pick her up.
> 
> While most drivers are out to mk a decent living, every now and then a bad apple ruins it for everyone else. Nowadays i always encorage ladies to ALWAYS carry an external power-bank when they go out and to avoid Ubering alone, specially if they' have been drinking.


----------



## Nonya busy

UberCheese said:


> I'm gay and notice women feel im like this too.


Yes it's sexism and I'm not exaggerating. Nowadays you have to almost be afraid of looking at a woman for fear of being a weirdo or sexual crook.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

Lol. Ya i wouldve looked to.
Not only is she still super sexy..for her age. But shes famous.

I wouldve been glancein in the mirror until finally saying.. Shhh. You really look familar. We met before?
...
Geez.. I know you somehow. 

Ya.. She wouldve been creeped out by me fo sho. 

If this was a non famous person that said this about the driver i woudlve been inclined to listen.

But what she said about her experince is something that would have happend to any rideshare driver.. Guy or girl who as a celeb in the car for the first time..or..anytime.

There like freaking royality to us.
And shes in my freaking car???!!!!


Hell ya im looking. Probably gonna ask if i can get a pic with her too.
Cause imma a creepy dick that way


----------

